# guests



## Irishgirl (Sep 26, 2008)

I miss my family and friends from Ireland....I love people coming over to visit me but after 3 weeks of visitors non stop.. I just want them all to leave and for my life here to get back to normal every day life!! And thenwhen they leave after about 2 weeks I miss them all and want them to visit all over again!!.... whats that all about!!!!

Ni


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Irishgirl said:


> I miss my family and friends from Ireland....I love people coming over to visit me but after 3 weeks of visitors non stop.. I just want them all to leave and for my life here to get back to normal every day life!! And thenwhen they leave after about 2 weeks I miss them all and want them to visit all over again!!.... whats that all about!!!!
> 
> Ni


you sound normal enough to me!

I think we all feel like that


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I know exactly how you feel!! My daughters were supposed to come to visit me for easter and at the last minute cant get over!! I'm gutted. However, now the summer is on its way I'm starting to get "enquiries" from friends and family about coming over (I affectionately call it "Hotel jojo"). As lovely as it is to see them, some of them tend to want to be taken out and treated, or they see themselves on holiday and think I am too. So after a few days it becomes quite stressful and I actually want to get my routine and my life back to normal. I miss them when I'm gone tho.

I think its simply because its so intense. If they were just down the road and were to pop in, then it would be more relaxing, but when they're making a special trip, it makes it quite pressurised, I feel I must ensure they have fun, they want to enjoy seeing me and the family, but it has to happen in such a short space of time - if that makes sense!! Then you get those visitors who arrive, sit there and say "So where are you taking us"? "Whats for breakfast/lunch/dinner??" Now that I find hard work and have to put my entertainment managers hat on!!!!........ not to mention getting extra food in, bed making, sheet changing, making everything pretty, cleaning properly........ lol

Jo xxx


----------



## nina874 (Mar 13, 2010)

Irishgirl said:


> I miss my family and friends from Ireland....I love people coming over to visit me but after 3 weeks of visitors non stop.. I just want them all to leave and for my life here to get back to normal every day life!! And thenwhen they leave after about 2 weeks I miss them all and want them to visit all over again!!.... whats that all about!!!!
> 
> Ni



I have that to some degree where I live in the UK ( Cornwall), everyone wants to see us in the summer, and they drive such huge distances that I feel I have to be a one woman caberet act - pretty good at it now even if I say so myself - but there are only so many times that you want to see the local sights and it can get very expensive!!

My house is chaotic all the time anyway, so most of my family/friends are organising me while they are here, and a couple of them are compulsive tidiers............bonus!!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

nina874 said:


> I have that to some degree where I live in the UK ( Cornwall), everyone wants to see us in the summer, and they drive such huge distances that I feel I have to be a one woman caberet act - pretty good at it now even if I say so myself - but there are only so many times that you want to see the local sights and it can get very expensive!!
> 
> My house is chaotic all the time anyway, so most of my family/friends are organising me while they are here, and a couple of them are compulsive tidiers............bonus!!


I want the compulsive tidiers!!! send em over to me LOL

Jo xxx


----------



## nina874 (Mar 13, 2010)

jojo said:


> I want the compulsive tidiers!!! send em over to me LOL
> 
> Jo xxx


 not a chance!! it has taken me years to condition them to automatically put on their rubber gloves as they come into the kitchen!  You just have to set up the right training program Jo!


----------



## owdoggy (Jul 23, 2008)

This will be the first summer in our own gaff and apart from a couple of visits by me ma-in-law we'll be new to this but the "can we come over" list is growing alarmingly so we've come up with a few things we're going to try & stick to:

At least a week to ourselves in between guests........ two weeks better though

Guests have a week & that's it.........although maybe I could put it with a little more tact than that 

No airport runs!..... we're 1.5hrs from Almeria airport and nearly 2 hrs from Murcia (where most of the flights for our lot arrive at) so if they want to come over then they hire a car.

Tell them about the food & drink kitty (that's the money pot, not the cat) before they get here. We've heard quite a few horror stories of guests that don't pay their way and that's nae good to us .......'cos we ain't that rich

If you experienced "Hoteliers" on here can think of anything else then I'm all ears




Doggy


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

We have the opposite problem, apart from our girls , no one comes.  2 of my wifes brothers have been once & her eldest brother, never . ( This is someone who goes on hols. 10x a year! ) Once he stayed about 50 mins from us & drove past where we live to get there. We only found out after he'd been ! Then again when we lived in Devon we only got visited 3x in 18 years !


----------



## nina874 (Mar 13, 2010)

owdoggy said:


> This will be the first summer in our own gaff and apart from a couple of visits by me ma-in-law we'll be new to this but the "can we come over" list is growing alarmingly so we've come up with a few things we're going to try & stick to:
> 
> At least a week to ourselves in between guests........ two weeks better though
> 
> ...


I find an anecdotal story about a 'friend' who had nightmare guests before mine arrive does the trick. I say in a horrified tone that they expected them to run them round, forgot that they have to do the same things with every guest, that they arent on holiday, the expense, the chaos how they feel that their house has become a free hotel, how sorry I feel for them cos I know that none of MY FRIENDS would ever do that............. you get the picture


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

nina874 said:


> I find an anecdotal story about a 'friend' who had nightmare guests before mine arrive does the trick. I say in a horrified tone that they expected them to run them round, forgot that they have to do the same things with every guest, that they arent on holiday, the expense, the chaos how they feel that their house has become a free hotel, how sorry I feel for them cos I know that none of MY FRIENDS would ever do that............. you get the picture


 
Great idea!


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Irishgirl said:


> I miss my family and friends from Ireland....I love people coming over to visit me but after 3 weeks of visitors non stop.. I just want them all to leave and for my life here to get back to normal every day life!! And thenwhen they leave after about 2 weeks I miss them all and want them to visit all over again!!.... whats that all about!!!!
> 
> Ni


I enjoy having people to stay, but have exactly the same problems as all of you have said - normal life versus holiday life, "entertain me" mode being switched on, and another thing not mentioned yet is the never ending "What did he say?'" "What does that mean?". I have to say, this is usually from people who don't speak another language and therefore have never experienced not being the idea of not being able to communicate all the time is OK, so they panic and all of a sudden need to know what everyone is saying. They seem to lose the sense of reality and think they need to be in on every single converation. I find it exhausting...
On the plus side, if the visits are spaced correctly your house stays pretty clean.  I had my SIL here for a week and then a couple of weeks later some of you will remember we had a Slovenian girl staying. Need another visit now to motivate me into giving the house a good clean


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

owdoggy said:


> This will be the first summer in our own gaff and apart from a couple of visits by me ma-in-law we'll be new to this but the "can we come over" list is growing alarmingly so we've come up with a few things we're going to try & stick to:
> 
> At least a week to ourselves in between guests........ two weeks better though
> 
> ...


 
Sound like you've got it covered more or less.

I always include a tour of the kitchen - you know, the tea is here, the breakfast stuff is here, just in case you want smth when we're not here, ie just go ahead and serve yourself! And depending on who the visitor is - And the cleaning stuff is here, should you need it!!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

owdoggy said:


> This will be the first summer in our own gaff and apart from a couple of visits by me ma-in-law we'll be new to this but the "can we come over" list is growing alarmingly so we've come up with a few things we're going to try & stick to:
> 
> At least a week to ourselves in between guests........ two weeks better though
> 
> ...


they're the best rules of all - & guaranteed to put off the worst type of guests:clap2:


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

I wish I could be that vocal Doggy, but I'm a bit of a wuss!!

Not a problem when my family comes to stay - esp my mum who just joins in with the running of the house, etc - does my ironing and helps out with the cleaning to give me a bit of a break so that's never a problem and they always chip in/treat us to stuff (and they're arriving this Sunday - YAY!!!).....but I had my best friend over from the UK not so long ago. She was fine - it was her OH I could have absolutely murdered. Lazy b**tard. Never lifted a finger and then decided when he eventually got up (close on lunchtime) that he would start cooking himself four-egg omelettes every morning.....then leaving all the mess behind and the pots in the sink....I suppose his way of thinking was that if I was clearing up after lunch then I could do a few more things???:boxing: Never even brought over a packet of sweets for the kids. Took them into town - stopped off for a drink. Didn't even put his hand in his pocket. Just sat around to be waited on hand and foot. I really miss_ her_ but we're certainly not in a hurry to have them back. Or as OH puts it "he's not effing stepping foot in this house again - you should have worked out what a "c" he was the last time". So I guess that's that....


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Tallulah said:


> I wish I could be that vocal Doggy, but I'm a bit of a wuss!!
> 
> Not a problem when my family comes to stay - esp my mum who just joins in with the running of the house, etc - does my ironing and helps out with the cleaning to give me a bit of a break so that's never a problem and they always chip in/treat us to stuff (and they're arriving this Sunday - YAY!!!).....but I had my best friend over from the UK not so long ago. She was fine - it was her OH I could have absolutely murdered. Lazy b**tard. Never lifted a finger and then decided when he eventually got up (close on lunchtime) that he would start cooking himself four-egg omelettes every morning.....then leaving all the mess behind and the pots in the sink....I suppose his way of thinking was that if I was clearing up after lunch then I could do a few more things???:boxing: Never even brought over a packet of sweets for the kids. Took them into town - stopped off for a drink. Didn't even put his hand in his pocket. Just sat around to be waited on hand and foot. I really miss_ her_ but we're certainly not in a hurry to have them back. Or as OH puts it "he's not effing stepping foot in this house again - you should have worked out what a "c" he was the last time". So I guess that's that....


We've had both types - the ones who take you out & won't let you pay for anything & the ones who expect a free holiday - never anything in between - & I can't decide which is less uncomfortable - I'd prefer to have some who just chip in with the groceries & tidying up


I know which is best for the bank balance though................


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

xabiachica said:


> We've had both types - the ones who take you out & won't let you pay for anything & the ones who expect a free holiday - never anything in between - & I can't decide which is less uncomfortable - I'd prefer to have some who just chip in with the groceries & tidying up
> 
> 
> I know which is best for the bank balance though................


 True, true. 

I just know the situation is gonna raise it's ugly head when emails start arriving saying they haven't been over to see us in a while, they've got a week off work, can they come again???  It's a horrible feeling.  I gotta get me some *******.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Tallulah said:


> True, true.
> 
> I just know the situation is gonna raise it's ugly head when emails start arriving saying they haven't been over to see us in a while, they've got a week off work, can they come again???  It's a horrible feeling.  I gotta get me some *******.



Yes, "Hotel Jojo" is starting to get a few enquiries!! Fortunately so far, they're from visitors who dont want to stay for long and are happy to "muck in" and dont expect to be entertained! What I find irritating are those who you dont hear from at any other time until they want a free holiday and suddenly, they're e-mailing and being your bestest friend

Jo xxx


----------



## Keidik (Nov 26, 2008)

LOL ! When I first moved here and all my friends were coming over to visit I felt the same. They were here one after the other and I felt I had no ME time. But then when they all left (when the sun went in for the winter months) I felt incredibly lonely and wished they were all here again. I guess it's about getting the balance right...somehow!


----------



## JazII (Mar 11, 2010)

owdoggy said:


> This will be the first summer in our own gaff and apart from a couple of visits by me ma-in-law we'll be new to this but the "can we come over" list is growing alarmingly so we've come up with a few things we're going to try & stick to:
> 
> At least a week to ourselves in between guests........ two weeks better though
> 
> ...


I like it......aren't you well organised.....talk about setting expectations upfront


----------



## JazII (Mar 11, 2010)

Tallulah said:


> I wish I could be that vocal Doggy, but I'm a bit of a wuss!!
> 
> Not a problem when my family comes to stay - esp my mum who just joins in with the running of the house, etc - does my ironing and helps out with the cleaning to give me a bit of a break so that's never a problem and they always chip in/treat us to stuff (and they're arriving this Sunday - YAY!!!).....but I had my best friend over from the UK not so long ago. She was fine - it was her OH I could have absolutely murdered. Lazy b**tard. Never lifted a finger and then decided when he eventually got up (close on lunchtime) that he would start cooking himself four-egg omelettes every morning.....then leaving all the mess behind and the pots in the sink....I suppose his way of thinking was that if I was clearing up after lunch then I could do a few more things???:boxing: Never even brought over a packet of sweets for the kids. Took them into town - stopped off for a drink. Didn't even put his hand in his pocket. Just sat around to be waited on hand and foot. I really miss_ her_ but we're certainly not in a hurry to have them back. Or as OH puts it "he's not effing stepping foot in this house again - you should have worked out what a "c" he was the last time". So I guess that's that....


None of my friends or their OH's are like that thankfully BUT in the past I had a very close friend who frequently had to be reminded it was her round.....also going back to our student days, I can recall many an occasion when in a shared taxi she would forget to chip in unless I reminded her:confused2:

Maybe it's just they know I would say something if they behaved that way......


----------



## littleredrooster (Aug 3, 2008)

owdoggy said:


> This will be the first summer in our own gaff and apart from a couple of visits by me ma-in-law we'll be new to this but the "can we come over" list is growing alarmingly so we've come up with a few things we're going to try & stick to:
> 
> At least a week to ourselves in between guests........ two weeks better though
> 
> ...



Unfortunately Doggy,it seems you are a victim of your own success and popularity.
Now when word of your latest release begins spreading further afield,..you could well have the whole world and his wife beating a path to your door.
I did hear there are are still a few vacant caves way up in the Sierras, where you could possibly seek refuge, and get peace and quiet for a while.
On the other hand you could try advising them all, that there has been a total failure of your sewerage system, and they need to come prepared with a sizeable bucket and a caseful of bog-roll.
Hope that helps,...Best of Luck....


----------



## owdoggy (Jul 23, 2008)

littleredrooster said:


> Unfortunately Doggy,it seems you are a victim of your own success and popularity.
> Now when word of your latest release begins spreading further afield,..you could well have the whole world and his wife beating a path to your door.
> I did hear there are are still a few vacant caves way up in the Sierras, where you could possibly seek refuge, and get peace and quiet for a while.
> On the other hand you could try advising them all, that there has been a total failure of your sewerage system, and they need to come prepared with a sizeable bucket and a caseful of bog-roll.
> Hope that helps,...Best of Luck....


Aye well, if I'm going to be that famous they'll have to pay to stay......bet that'll cut the list down a bit

Great idea about the sewerage system failure though:clap2:....... always nice to have a backup ..........plan that is



Doggy


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

Yes be great to see you. (hang on a minute, they were a pain last time ?????)


BTW we are coming over in July for a couple of weeks and can you pick us up at Manchester airport, yes I know you live in Brighton but the flights are cheaper to there.
Hire a car ?, oh no harry could never drive on the wrong side of the road & of course we will be on holiday, oh! we have heard a lot of good things about Blackpool so a little trip there would be nice so we can tell all our Spanish Friends about it.
We also read online about all the exciting night clubs in Brighton so we look forward to going out each night to your favourite ones, trouble is its a lot to fit into 2 weeks so maybe 3 ?

Strange the line has gone dead ?


----------



## laulah (Mar 30, 2010)

Irishgirl said:


> I miss my family and friends from Ireland....I love people coming over to visit me but after 3 weeks of visitors non stop.. I just want them all to leave and for my life here to get back to normal every day life!! And thenwhen they leave after about 2 weeks I miss them all and want them to visit all over again!!.... whats that all about!!!!
> 
> Ni


Hehe.. I understand you and all others originally from UK  

There is definitely something in Spain.. especially for us Nordic people.. when I lived in UK no one showed any interest towards a possible visit but as soon as I got my flat here I found out I had more best friends, friends friends, relatives and their boyfriends and girlfriends caring about me and wanting to see me that I never realized 

Accommodating these people in to our small studio is just not exactly the kind of activity you want to do every week - which is why we have started to be honest and advise them to take a hostel if they truly want to come to meet us 

It is amazing how much less they are interested in Barcelona after that.


----------



## Irishgirl (Sep 26, 2008)

My mother was here at the start of March for a few days and both my parents are coming over again in April, so my friend has suggested that they could stay an apartment that she has that is empty at the moment!! So im going to take her up on that!! 
Not sure how they will feel! I hope they understand and not get insulted!! I only live 5 mins from that apartment so it just makes more sence, otherwise I have to give up my bed for them and sleep in the spare room!!! I just dont think so!!


----------

